# Team Losi Micro-t



## davidbrockman (Nov 16, 2006)

Man do I have a story. My LHS got some of these in today and was selling out fast. My son conned my into getting one, which it wasnt hard We got it out of the box after watching the owner playing with his. Totally awesome truck and I'm sure gmp, and integy will be making some aluminum parts for it soon.

The bad thing that happened to us was that, we took ours out, chargerd it, and it ran for about 20 seconds, and now is dead. We've tried about everythgin to fix it, so i guess its into Losi to be fixed or replaced. I'm kinda surprised that my LHS didnt replace it since I didnt crash it or leave the store with it for that matter. I'm kinda ticked cause I was looking forward to playing with it. Anyone else get one of these?

David


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

that sucks im going to be getting one this wendsday hopefully there not all like that
later collin


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds like electronics troubles !!! I'm picking mine up today We won't have alum parts but hope to have some bodies and other LITTLE things


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Got mine today. Drove it in my kinda rough driveway. Broke a rear hub.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Got mine today -- its pretty quick, but everything is small and hard to get to. Fun for just playing around in the house - not a real "race" type R/C.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I got Mine also they are fast for the size. Both that I ran worked well, killer wheelies  

I will be checking into doing Ball bearings a body or two and of couse that skid plate front bumper. The only thing that was a bummer is how hard the rear body clip is to get in.

It was MUCH better than my X mod.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea xmods dont whellie or jump (good )


----------

